# HT In Process



## aford61 (May 13, 2011)

Hello,
I posted in the newcomer forum asking for advice. Thank you for your words of welcome and the advice given. 

I have a great home theater space in a home just purchased. Everything was removed.

There is wiring for 12 wall sconces and a 7.1 surround sound system. It is wired for a ceiling mount projector. There are three levels of seating. The first level is 130" deep; the second level is 60" deep; the third level is 80" deep. The width of the room is 140". 

As I said in my introduction, we are not big TV / movie viewers, but I want to outfit the room with something nice, but inexpensive. Based on the advice given from my first post, I have now purchased an Epson 8350 and an Onkyo TX-NR609. I have not yet purchased speakers, and really like the idea of buying used speakers. Someone suggested Infinity Primus. Where are the best places to look for used speakers?

Also, I have been reading about paint to paint the wall screen. I know there are lots of comments about getting a good screen. I would love to have a good screen, but as I said, we are not big TV viewers and this will probably get used once a month or so. Paint seems like a good alternative. Or are there used screens out there also?

Thank you for any help. 

Alice


----------



## aford61 (May 13, 2011)

Here are photos (I think they will be there). Never mind the wall color.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. Someone spent looks like they spent a serious amount of money on that. I am thinking if wanting to spend the least possible while still getting plenty of output to fill the Room that Klipschs or other Horn Loaded Speakers are the way to go as they play quite loud with very little AVR Power. Especially if using an AVR with a limited Amplifier Section.

My fear is that Room looks pretty big and really is going to need the most efficient Speakers and dual Subwoofers to properly fill the Room with Sound when using an AVR as the Amplifier Source. I would definitely look for an AVR with Preamp Outputs like Onkyo's TX-NR708 to provide flexibility in the future to add Outboard Amplifiers.
Cheers,
JJ
'


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
One last thought. You might want to contact your Realtor to see if they can get in touch with the Previous Owners to find out what Equipment they were using just to have a Baseline. I realize you plan to spend far less, and we will do everything we can to help. Also, the Previous Owner might be able to put you in touch with whoever did the original setup and explain your situation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with everything jj said, and that is a fantastic room. 

To answer your direct question about paint, search "Black Widow" here at HTS and you'll find plenty of discussion on the best paint formula to date. For Primus speakers, go to eBay and find the official Harman reseller. They have great deals on manufacturer refurbished speakers, but you'll need to be patient for the Primus to pop up in their inventory. 

I'd include links, but I'm on an iPod. Will try to post links when I get to a real computer I another mod doesn't beat me to it first.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

This sounds like an exciting place to start. The fact that you don't have to fish any wire or deal with WAF is a big difference maker.

I don't know much about screens, but my recommendation would be the SeymourAV Acoustically Transparent Do It Yourself screens available online. These will give great pop to the image, while allowing you to place your center channel speaker behind the screen. This way, the sound will actually "come from" the screen.

I don't know your budget, and I guess if you're looking at the Infinities it's probably not too high, but my recommendation for that room would be three identical, vertically mounted monitor speakers voiced for an in-wall install rather than a Left/Right and a Main. This can only be done with an acoustically transparent screen, but if you go that route, it will give superior performance especially in the part of movies and TV that we actually want to hear - the dialogue!!! We can worry about surround speakers later - they shouldn't take up too much of any budget and won't make a world of difference. Subs are a whole nother monster though, and you will need to give a budget on a subwoofer. I would recommend at least two, preferably three or four, in order to give good bass - it's certainly not a subtle difference. The bigger you can go, normally the better. If you're interested, that room may lend itself well to a custom DIY install in the center of the side walls with two to four MFW-15 drivers.

The speakers I recommend are three of these mounted vertically in-wall, with the tweeter as close to ear height as possible for all three rows of seating:

http://www.gr-research.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=117

The other advantage of in-walls is that they least stress the driver in attempting to reproduce bass frequencies, as the wall will reenforce the lowest frequencies.


----------

